# Wild Hydrangea in Japan



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2009)

Something you may not see everyday, wild hydrangea. Here are two forms of the widespread and variable _H. serrata_. The Japanese call hydrangea _ajisai_. They are a beloved flower in this culture and some gardens are given solely over to them.

A form from Nagano Prefecture on the island of Honshu is called 'kurenai' because the flowers are a true, deep red (_kurenai_). The flowers start out pure white and after a week or so they turn red - the more sun they get, the redder they become. This red color appears to be fairly independent of the acidity of the soil.










This next one grows in the local mountains. It is the more typical blue flower form.






These flowers are not your grandmother's hydrangea - each flower cluster is much smaller (no bigger than the palm of your hand) for starters. Also, they possess both sterile bract-like flowers and smaller fertile ones as well. While this is a common feature in this genus, many of the horticultural varieties of _H. macrophylla_ lack the fertile flowers. 

They are easy in the garden, perhaps even stouter than the horticultural forms. They tend to get leggy, therefore pruning is best early in the season to get an nicer shaped shrub. The garden soil here is decidedly acidic, so all my _ajisai_ tend to turn purple/blue over time - I think next year I'm going to lime them to see how they respond. Cool little plants!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 20, 2009)

very cool flowers/ plants and nice pics!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2009)

The red one is lovely! We certainly don't have anything native to this area like that! I love the wild hydrangeas.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw something similar at Longwood Gardens . Your pics are beautiful and capture the beauty of the flower perfectly !!:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 20, 2009)

Impressive colours!!! The red one looks like Disa... Very nice plants!!!


----------



## nikv (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! I wish I could grow these guys, but our climate is too dry for them.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful!
i think my climate is too cold for them


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2009)

Stunning plants. I like, on the first photo, the way the light flowers play with the patches of sunlight.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 20, 2009)

Gorgeous blooms - thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful blooms. I like the open lacy effect. May try one of this kind some day.


----------

